# Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!



## Mushroom (19. August 2012)

*Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

Hallo,

ich besitze seit Erscheinen ein Samsung Omnia 7 und bin im großen und ganzen auch sehr zufrieden damit. Es gibt nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die mich daran stören: 
-WhatsApp: Langsam, läuft häufig nicht so wie es soll (sendet Bilder nicht, Benachrichtigungen teilweise 30min zu spät)
-Facebook: Noch langsamer als WhatsApp, selbst mit WLAN unerträglich
-Kein Flash Support
-Mega umständliches Ein-/Ausschalten von WLAN (Trotz Kachel dafür)
-Akku hält gerade so 1 Tag, wenn ich abends weg gehe muss ich vorher aufladen (übliches Smartphone Problem halt)
-Beim Telefonieren einfach viel zu leise, Gesprächspartner immer schwer zu verstehen 

Was ich dagegen sehr gut finde:
-SMS, Kontakte & Bilder-Hub
-KEIN Plastikgehäuse, wirkt allgemein sehr hochwertig
-AMOLED-Display
-Sehr flüssiger, gut bedienbarer Browser
-Allgemein flüssiges, meist stabiles OS (gelegentliche Abstürze bei WhatsApp ausgenommen)
-Kamera
-Hardware-Button... Oldschool, aber ich steh drauf ;D


Nun ja, das Handy ist halt schon etwas älter und ich hätte mal Lust auf was neues. Und da sich bei den WP-Geräten ja kaum was getan hat, denke ich über ein aktuelles Android Handy nach.
Was es können/haben muss:
-Mindestens Android 4
-Anständiges Display, 720p + AMOLED ist kein Muss
-Gute, schnell einsatzbereite Kamera (Videoqualität eher zweitrangig)
-Möglichst flüssiges OS + Browser
-Gute Verarbeitung, sollte nicht beim ersten mal aus der Hosentasche rutschen zerbersten
-Möglichst lange "lifetime", sprich ein Hersteller der auch in 1-2 Jahren noch Updates für das Handy bringt. Und falls es der Hersteller nicht tut, dann sollte wenigstens seitens der Community was gehen
-Akku sollte schon mindestens so lange halten wie beim Omnia 7 (bei mir ca. 1 Tag)
-Spielereien wie NFC sind "nice to have", aber kein KO-Kriterium für mich

Nutzen werde ich das Handy, wie bisher, für gelegentliche eMail Synchronisation, Internet, WhatsAPP, Facebook, SMS + Telefonieren (ach nee), Schnappschüsse und zum Musik Hören. 

Ich bin was Handys angeht der absolute "noob", überhaupt nicht auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik. Trotzdem habe ich mir bereits im Netz mal ein paar Geräte angeschaut, und hängen geblieben bin ich bei folgenden:
-Samsung Galaxy S3
-Samsung Galaxy Nexus
-HTC One S
-LG Optimus 4X HD

Favorit ist eigentlich das Nexus, da es immer aktuell ist und ein unberührtes Android 4.1 aufgespielt hat. Allerdings stört mich die eher als mittelmäßig angepriesene Kamera. Das S3 wird überall als bestes Handy der Welt angepriesen, aber das Design gefällt mir einfach nicht... Wie schlagen sich das LG und HTC gegen die Samsung-Konkurrenz? Sonstige Empfehlungen sind natürlich gern gesehen! Darf auch was aus der oberen Mittelklasse sein, wenns dementsprechend günstiger ist 


Denkt ihr, ein Umstieg auf Android lohnt sich, aufgrund dessen was mich an WP stört, für mich? 
Welches Android Gerät würdet Ihr bei meinen Anforderungen empfehlen?
Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Ein Studententarif außerhalb des E-PLUS Netzes bräuchte ich dann auch noch, mit min. 300, eher 500-1024MB Datenvolumen, SMS-Flat, ~60 Freiminuten.

Viel Text, ich weiß, aber trotzdem hoffe ich doch auf eure Hilfe und bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus.

Grüße


----------



## fr3sh (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

Da stecken wir beinahe in genau derselben Situation. 

Das SGS3 würde ich direkt ausschließen - Samsung kannst du Updatetechnisch knicken, außerdem ist das Plastikgehäuse ne Katastrophe. Weiterhin ist TouchWiz ein KO-Kriterium für mich.
Das LG Optimus ebenso, es ist LG mit all seinen Problemen und Mängeln. 

Das HTC One X hast du übersehen? Das wohl derzeit beste Display auf dem Markt, und in jeder Hinsicht besser als das SGS3, imo.
Wenns günstiger sein soll das HTC One S. Beiden ist auch eine extrem gute Kamera, wenn nicht sogar die beiden besten im Smartphonesektor, gemein.

Ich selber werde zum Galaxy Nexus greifen. Hier hast du eben garantierte Updates für die Zukunft. Das Stock Android ist einfach der Hammer, besser als sämtlicher Shice der Hersteller. Rückseite ist zwar aus Plastik, fühlt sich aber sehr sehr wertig an. 

Je nachdem was du ausgeben kannst: Wenns preislich knapp egal ist -> HTC One X. Ansonsten eben One S oder Nexus.

Zum Tarif: Schau dir den O2 Blue Select an. -> Klick. Unschlagbar. 300MB Volumen, kannst du aber auf 1GB aufrüsten lassen. Kostet zwar, ich persönlich brauchs nicht, mir reichen die 300MB locker.


----------



## Mushroom (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*



fr3sh schrieb:


> Das SGS3 würde ich direkt ausschließen - Samsung kannst du Updatetechnisch knicken, außerdem ist das Plastikgehäuse ne Katastrophe. Weiterhin ist TouchWiz ein KO-Kriterium für mich.


So ziemlich die gleichen Argumente, die ich auch gegen das S3 habe... Dafür sprechen halt die gute Kamera und der (austauschbare) Akku. Desweiteren denke ich, dass man mit etwas Strukturlack auf dem Akkudeckel die Haptik enorm verbessern könnte.


fr3sh schrieb:


> Das LG Optimus ebenso, es ist LG mit all seinen Problemen und Mängeln.


Die da wären? Hab noch nie ein LG Smartphone in der Hand gehabt.


fr3sh schrieb:


> Das HTC One X hast du übersehen? Das wohl derzeit beste Display auf dem Markt, und in jeder Hinsicht besser als das SGS3, imo.


Das One X kenne ich von meinem kleinen Bruder - eigentlich ein schönes gerät, aber leider ein vergleichsweise schwacher Akku 


fr3sh schrieb:


> Wenns günstiger sein soll das HTC One S. Beiden ist auch eine extrem gute Kamera, wenn nicht sogar die beiden besten im Smartphonesektor, gemein.


Das One S ist vor allem wegen der handlichen, für mich eig. perfekten Größe und des sehr hochwertigen Gehäuses mit auf der Liste. Und merklich langsamer als die Quadcore-Konkurrenz ist es auch nicht 



fr3sh schrieb:


> Ich selber werde zum Galaxy Nexus greifen. Hier hast du eben garantierte Updates für die Zukunft. Das Stock Android ist einfach der Hammer, besser als sämtlicher Shice der Hersteller. Rückseite ist zwar aus Plastik, fühlt sich aber sehr sehr wertig an.


Die Frage die ich mich beim Nexus stelle: Ist das Stock Android wirklich ein Argument? Ich meine, es wird doch sicherlich relativ zeitnah auch ROM's mit Stock-Android für die anderen Modelle (SGS3, One S) geben?! Klar, die Updates sind hier das ausschlaggebende Argument. Dagegen spricht halt die mittelmäßige Kamera.


fr3sh schrieb:


> Je nachdem was du ausgeben kannst: Wenns preislich knapp egal ist -> HTC One X. Ansonsten eben One S oder Nexus.


Ich werde wahrscheinlich einen neuen Vertrag abschließen, Preislich liegen dann alle Modelle bei +-5€ im Monat. Da kommts mir nicht wirklich drauf an.



fr3sh schrieb:


> Zum Tarif: Schau dir den O2 Blue Select an. -> Klick. Unschlagbar. 300MB Volumen, kannst du aber auf 1GB aufrüsten lassen. Kostet zwar, ich persönlich brauchs nicht, mir reichen die 300MB locker.


Habe aktuell den nicht mehr erhältlichen "O2 Blue 100 Flex" mit 1GB (300MB reichen mir nicht ), 100 Freiminuten und SMS-Flat für 25€/Monat (als Student). Das Handy direkt zu kaufen ist mir momentan zu teuer, brauche ein gewisses Polster für Reperaturen am Auto + Motorrad Alternativ wäre es möglich den Vertrag zu behalten und z.B. bei Fyve das Handy auf 24 Monatsraten zu kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

Nexus


----------



## Mushroom (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Nexus


 
Begründung? Brauche Fakten, einfach ein Gerät genannt hilft mir genau 0,00% weiter 

Danke schon mal


----------



## blackout24 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

Nexus. Weil Vanilla Android ohne Blödsinn drauf. Direkter Support von Google. Android 4.1.1 was einfach mal so ist als hättest du ein neues Gerät verglichen mit den Vorgänger Versionen von 4.1.1. Bomben Display, flinker Prozessor alles was man sonst so braucht. Persönlich finde ich das Design auch sehr schick die Front sieht sehr gut aus ohne Knöpfe.

Bei anderen Android Phones guckst entweder nach nem Jahr schon ganz in die Röhre was Updates angeht oder musst ewig warten. Und ein Smartphone ist halt nur so gut wie das Betriebsystem.

Willst du Fotos machen kauf dir ne Kamera kein Handy.  Richtig klasse Bilder kriegst du auch mit den anderen nicht hin.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

Würde auch das Nexus nehmen weil du einfach die längste Zeit und am schnellsten Updates bekommst und nicht teilweise ewig darauf warten musst und wenn du pech hast dann auch noch nach dem ersten "schnellen" Update dauernd dein Handy abkackt wie es beim SGS2 war und Teilweise noch ist.

PS. Ich hab mir gestern mal das LG Optimus7 bestellt um WindowsPhone7 zu testen, für 120€ kann man nix falsch machen und ich kann wieder bissl rumspielen.


----------



## Abductee (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

Nacktes Android ohne Schnickschnack was nur Arbeitsspeicher frisst. (nachträglich installieren kann man ja trotzdem was)
Immer aktuelle Updates.
Es gibt einen größeren Akku (von Samsung selbst)
Dockingstation ohne umständlichen Stecker.
Wertiges Gehäuse (im Vergleich zu S2 und besonders S3)
Guter Preis ~350€


----------



## Mushroom (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> PS. Ich hab mir gestern mal das LG Optimus7 bestellt um WindowsPhone7 zu testen, für 120€ kann man nix falsch machen und ich kann wieder bissl rumspielen.


120€ sind ja fast schon geschenkt

@All: Na da sind ja anscheinend mal alle der gleichen meinung, hab ich hier selten so erlebt


----------



## blackout24 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*



Mushroom schrieb:


> 120€ sind ja fast schon geschenkt
> 
> @All: Na da sind ja anscheinend mal alle der gleichen meinung, hab ich hier selten so erlebt


 
Es ist einfach logisch das Nexus zu nehmen. 
Das ist auch einfach viel beliebter bei Entwicklern als offizielles Google Smartphone und hat daher eine
längere Lebenserwartung. Schau dir nur an was mit dem HTC HD2 ist, dass auch ein richtiges Tüffler Handy ist das 
kostet immer noch ein heiden Geld dafür das es so alt ist.


----------



## Woiferl94 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

Ich würde dir das HTC Sensation + Custom Rom empfehlen  Auch wenns nicht mehr ganz neu ist. Einfach Top Gerät es hat auch ein komplettes Cover das du wechseln kannst


----------



## ile (19. August 2012)

1) Ja, auf Android umzusteigen, macht sehr viel Sinn für dich.

2) Willst du nen microSD-Slot / austauschbaren Akku ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*



Mushroom schrieb:


> 120€ sind ja fast schon geschenkt


 
Klar darum hab ichs ja bestellt.
Talk-Point Onlineshop - LG E900 Optimus black ohne Vertrag mit Vodafone Software Branding

Kannst du mir ein gutes Forum empfehlen wo ich mich mit WinPhone7 auseinander setzen kann und eventuell Hacks oder so fürs LG Optimus7 finde?
Also sowas wie Android-Hilfe nur für WinPhone7 Smartphones.


----------



## Mushroom (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*



ile schrieb:


> 1) Ja, auf Android umzusteigen, macht sehr viel Sinn für dich.
> 
> 2) Willst du nen microSD-Slot / austauschbaren Akku ?


Zu 1): Begründung? 
Zu 2) Austauschbarer Akku wäre ganz cool, microSD-Slot brauche ich nicht, 16GB intern reichen mir dicke.


			
				Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mir ein gutes Forum empfehlen wo ich mich mit WinPhone7 auseinander setzen kann und eventuell Hacks oder so fürs LG Optimus7 finde?
> Also sowas wie Android-Hilfe nur für WinPhone7 Smartphones.


www.pocketpc.ch - Das einzige in dem ich registriert bin. Ansonsten weiß ich nicht obs bei xda-developers auch einen wp bereich gibt?? 
Aber mach dir mit den Hacks wenig hoffnung, da gibts fast nix


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

Thx, genau sowas hab ich gesucht. Werd mich da mal bissl rumschauen.


----------



## Mushroom (19. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

Kein ding, viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Spielzeug. Kann WP bis auf die Kleinigkeiten, die ich im Startpost genannt habe, uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 

Bei mir wirds dann wohl ein Galaxy Nexus werden. Hab mir mal im Netz ein paar Bilder von der Handycam angeschaut - so schlecht wie überall zu lesen finde ich die bei weitem nicht


----------



## doodlez (20. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

vllt wäre das lg p880 x4 hd für dich


----------



## Mushroom (20. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

Wenn du den ersten Post gelesen hast weißt du ja, dass ich es mit auf der Liste habe (hatte). Allerdings scheint das Nexus wirklich das beste Gesamtpaket zu bieten...


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

Das Nexus ist das beste was du dir holen kannst 
Ich hab den Vorgänger, das Nexus S, und sogar das hat schon 4.1.1, S3 User z.B. warten noch drauf


----------



## Fidibus (25. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

Bleib bei Windows Phone, ist definitv viel besser als android, läuft flüssiger und es gibt kaum virenprobleme, im gegensatzu zu android. android ist derzeit das klare Schlusslicht.

iOS>WP>android.


----------



## Abductee (25. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

Es gibt kein Virenproblem auf Androidhandys.
Wenn du dir Maleware oder sonstigen Mist aus dem Blackmarket installierst, kann das Handy auch nichts dafür.


----------



## Mushroom (25. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*



Fidibus schrieb:


> Bleib bei Windows Phone, ist definitv viel besser als android, läuft flüssiger und es gibt kaum virenprobleme, im gegensatzu zu android. android ist derzeit das klare Schlusslicht.
> 
> iOS>WP>android.


Schwachsinn. 
Was anderes fällt mir dazu leider nicht ein... Vor allem deine "Rangliste". Nach welchen Kriterien hast du die erstellt? Jedes OS hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, da gibt's kein bestes!

@All: Ich werde vorerst gar kein Handy kaufen. Am Nexus stört mich die miese Kamera und am S3 allgemein die Haptik und das bereits gefühlt jeder zweite damit rum rennt Ich warte einfach noch auf das iPhone 5 und WP8, mal schauen was dann so an Android-Geräten als "Konter" kommt. Evtl. ja auch relativ Zeitnah neue Nexus-Geräte


----------



## Timsu (25. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

So schlecht ist die Kamera vom Nexus gar nicht.
Außerdem hab ich noch nie jemand mit einem Nexus Modell in der Stadt gesehen.
Weder Nexus One, Nexus S oder Galaxy Nexus.


Die meisten Leute sind ja sowieso der Meinung, dass man für Facebook mindestens ein S3 braucht


----------



## Abductee (25. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*



Mushroom schrieb:


> Am Nexus stört mich die miese Kamera



Ob die Kamera jetzt 5 oder 8MP hat macht beim Bild qualitativ keinen wesentlichen Unterschied.
Ein Handy ersetzt keine richtige Kamera und MP machen das Bild nur groß.
Selbst der Kameraprimus Nokia 808 Pureview mit seinen theoretischen 41MP macht schlechtere Fotos als eine 10MP DSLR und bewegt sich auf dem Niveau einer guten Kompaktkamera.



Mushroom schrieb:


> Evtl. ja auch relativ Zeitnah neue Nexus-Geräte


Vor Weihnachten sollte noch ein Nexus 2 kommen.
8MP, 2x1,5GHz, etwas höhere Auflösung und vielleicht Micro-SD


----------



## Mushroom (25. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ob die Kamera jetzt 5 oder 8MP hat macht beim Bild qualitativ keinen wesentlichen Unterschied.
> Ein Handy ersetzt keine richtige Kamera und MP machen das Bild nur groß.
> Selbst der Kameraprimus Nokia 808 Pureview mit seinen theoretischen 41MP macht schlechtere Fotos als eine 10MP DSLR und bewegt sich auf dem Niveau einer guten Kompaktkamera.


Mir geht es dabei nicht um die Auflösung, mit der die Bilder geschossen werden. Das Nexus schneidet bei der Kamera einfach in allen Bereichen schlechter ab als andere aktuelle High-End Smartphones



Abductee schrieb:


> Vor Weihnachten sollte noch ein Nexus 2 kommen.
> 8MP, 2x1,5GHz, etwas höhere Auflösung und vielleicht Micro-SD


Wenn der 8MP Sensor der Gleiche ist wie beim S3 wäre das wohl eine Überlegung wert 

Aber vllt. kann mich ja auch WP8 oder das neue iPhone überzeugen?! Wir werden sehen


----------



## ile (25. August 2012)

Fidibus schrieb:
			
		

> Bleib bei Windows Phone, ist definitv viel besser als android, läuft flüssiger und es gibt kaum virenprobleme, im gegensatzu zu android. android ist derzeit das klare Schlusslicht.
> 
> iOS>WP>android.



Und wieder einer, der keine Ahnung hat und dämliche Polemik verbreitet: Es gibt so gut wie keine Viren unter Android, das ist Fakt. Wenn, dann Malware.

Dass Apple zensiert wie die chinesische Regierung stört dich nicht?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*



Fidibus schrieb:


> Bleib bei Windows Phone, ist definitv viel besser als android, läuft flüssiger und es gibt kaum virenprobleme, im gegensatzu zu android. android ist derzeit das klare Schlusslicht.
> 
> iOS>WP>android.


 
Der beste Virenschutz ist wie immer das Hirn der Besitzer. Wie so oft scheitert es aber genau daran.


----------



## Spone (26. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*

was whatsapp angeht wurde das ganze mit dem neusten update (2,8) auf windows phone bedeutend schneller
und facebook scheint momentan ja eh überall zu spinnen, stunden später kommen erst benrachrichtigungen an und verschwinden dann wieder, egal ob am pc, wp7 app, ios app oder die touch seite (die seit geraumer seite eh am laufenden band abschmiert) 
und wenn du ansonsten mit wp7 zufrieden bist warum wartest du nicht noch bis die wp8 geräte vorgestellt werden? vielleicht ist da etwas für dich dabei
was man bisher davon gelesen hat soll dort ja auch viel mehr möglich sein als mit wp7

von android würde ich persönlich auch abraten aber das ist sicherlich geschmackssache


----------



## Mushroom (26. August 2012)

*AW: Umstieg von WP auf Android - Brauche Geräteempfehlungen!*



Spone schrieb:


> was whatsapp angeht wurde das ganze mit dem neusten update (2,8) auf windows phone bedeutend schneller


Merke ich nix von... Sowohl Android als auch iOS sind beim öffnen der App mal locker mehr als doppelt so schnell


Spone schrieb:


> und facebook scheint momentan ja eh überall zu spinnen, stunden später kommen erst benrachrichtigungen an und verschwinden dann wieder, egal ob am pc, wp7 app, ios app oder die touch seite (die seit geraumer seite eh am laufenden band abschmiert)


Auf dem iPhone läuft es seit dem letzten Update ziemlich gut.


Spone schrieb:


> und wenn du ansonsten mit wp7 zufrieden bist warum wartest du nicht noch bis die wp8 geräte vorgestellt werden? vielleicht ist da etwas für dich dabei
> was man bisher davon gelesen hat soll dort ja auch viel mehr möglich sein als mit wp7


Siehe Post #22.


----------

